# aggressive biting to strangersMy



## windflower (May 20, 2018)

my daughters nine month old cockapoo Honey, has suddenly become aggressive
to strangers who may knock on the door, or even meeting them on a walk, 
otherwise she is a loving dog,


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If she is aggressive to the point of biting or threatening to you need to keep her well away from people as otherwise she is at serious risk if she does hurt or scare someone. 

I would also suggest getting a good reward based trainer involved to help her cope with people and improve her outlook. http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/local-dog-trainers


----------

